# Food grade silicone spray for grinder



## backyard bbq (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got a grinder for Christmas and it says to spray inside with food grade silicone spray.  Could not find at the grocery store.  Is it called something else?  Where to get this stuff and do you need to spray before and after every use like the manual says.  Thanks!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 26, 2012)

backyard bbq said:


> Just got a grinder for Christmas and it says to spray inside with food grade silicone spray. Could not find at the grocery store. Is it called something else? Where to get this stuff and do you need to spray before and after every use like the manual says. Thanks!















213_3.jpg



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 26, 2012






Google LEM Products


----------



## jkc64 (Dec 26, 2012)

Bass pro carries it and if you have a butcher supply shop or restaurant supply in your area they should have it. I don't know about the usage.


----------



## boykjo (Dec 26, 2012)

I don't spray any rhing... store it dry.. Use suran rap to cover.......  silicone AKA oils will attract dust.. lightly spray the knife and the plate right before using....


----------



## linguica (Dec 26, 2012)

The only parts that really need protection are the steel grinding plates. I hand wash and rinse in very hot water. Allow to air dry, spray with silicone spray and wrap up in a clean paper towel.  I've used the same plates for over ten years and the look fine.

Butcher supplies  online:

http://www.alliedkenco.com/


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 26, 2012)

If you can't find Food Grade Silicone, we used cooking spray in class.....If I remember right it was some version of Olive Oil Spray.......I keep mine in the box that it came in to store it and just wash it again before and after using it..........ShoneyBoy


----------



## lnmnmarty (Dec 26, 2012)

I order mine from cabelas. Might get it at a restaurant supply store locally, and cheaper.


----------



## dward51 (Dec 26, 2012)

If you have an Academy Sports anywhere near you, they stock the LEM food grade silicone spray.  That is where I got my can the other day.  Or like the others said, plenty of online locations.


----------

